# Can locusts climb up plastic



## minty1982 (May 7, 2009)

Hi was wondering can locusts climb up plastic as was thinking of bulk buying locusts to save on money and putting them in a clear plastic tank with lid on but it has alot of ventilation holes on lid so didn't want them getting out.Thanks


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes they can : victory:


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

yup...i use a wilko fish tank for mine,,,can climb but cant escape hahaha:devil:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Locusts can climb on anything...


----------



## minty1982 (May 7, 2009)

ok thanks will have 2 rethink this 1 lol


----------



## mr_b_nwuk (Oct 11, 2009)

*are ok in my exo teraa faunarium*

I buy locusts in bags of 100 (mediums usually) and one bag nicely fills a 'large' exoterra faunarium - I have three of these plastic tanks which i use in a rota. At weekend, I use feeding tongs and grab some locusts out to put into a number of small clear plastic cricket type tubs. I fill up seven tubs; one per day - enough to last me until next weekend. Then i order a new bag of locusts. Its a major saving on buying individual tubs from my local pet/reptile shop. Plus, I know that my locusts have a belly full of fresh nutritious greenstuff for my reptiles to consume.

I put in egg crates to climb on and twigs from the garden - plenty of climbing spots, for hanging uspide down and aiding locusts moulting etc.

They also often hang upside down from the roof (somtimes in large numbers) - but never has one got through the air gaps - and I dont believe that they can.

In any case, locusts need it hot and wouldn't live too long outside their nicely heated tank.

PS: If a locust does happen to escape then they are much slower moving than most other feeder insects ... and more stupid too ... often jumping towards the one chasing them. VERY easy to catch with feeder tongs (if they end up on the carpet). ... Or fingers :gasp:

(I cannot abide crickets though - and find locusts MUCH more managemeble and much less intimidating).

PPS: There is a bit of a knack to getting them all into the tank in one go though - depends also how your supplier packages them too. There is also a bit of a knack to picking them up and putting them into individual cricket tubs too, when/if you come to do that. I began by doing them outside where it was a good bit cooler (this slows them down) and where i didnt mind if one escaped. Confidence soon comes - i do them all inside now. Some people even decant their insects in the bath (emptied and dry, i hasten to add).


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

if you want an open topped tank for them, put some fine netting (window netting etc) over the lid, clamped down with a large elastic band.


----------

